# Slide-out Bed Support



## fenfanman (May 14, 2006)

Several Outback wannabees have eliminated the external supports for the slide-out queen bed. They look sleeker and simpler to setup. I assume that they work on a cable support system that is powered like the sofa slide-outs. Would you like to see 2007 and later Outbacks use this technology and would you like to be able to retrofit to this new design? Plan to buy in 2007 and this upgrade would be a clincher if on an Outback 25RSS.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Short answer: NO

Long Answer: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Reason:

Just the 3 foot of side Slide outs add about 1000 more pounds to the weight.

My queen bed slides out almost 5 feet. That means the rail system woould have to be able to support all of that so a rough calculation would have to be about 2000 pounds of additonal cables, slides, gears, motors, etc...

I personally do not mind the extra 30 seconds it takes to snap the poles in and slide it out -- actually -- sometimes thats the only exercise I get -- (that and torquing lug nuts) -


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> Short answer: NO
> 
> Long Answer: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> ...


I 2nd that Ghosty. Two poles slide in and a good pull and you are set up. No problem here.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

prevish gang said:


> Ghosty said:
> 
> 
> > Short answer: NO
> ...


x3


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> prevish gang said:
> 
> 
> > Ghosty said:
> ...


Yup.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

What slide out queen bed????
















Steve


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There are some slick systems out there with cables and motors but I like the simple rail system of the outback. If the cable system could be made bullet proof and not need a motor drive it could be an interesting modification.


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

I am 6'2" and all the cable and motor driven units have a smaller queen bed box. The braces are easy to use and give great support.

KB


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

Leave the poles as they are.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

The supports are no problem. I temporarily lost the use of my right arm (Rotator Cuff surgery), and could still do the Queen Bed slideoutl Keep the supports.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Where's the "girly man slide" thread when we need it?

The manual slide in the Outback was initially a concern of mine compared to the automatic ones on some of the competition. After comparing the other features and quality I chose the Outback. The poles are very easy and its one less thing to worry about breaking.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I like having the rail
I don't mind taking the little extra time to set it up
Besides it gives me another place to hang some towels

Don


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Outback seems to have stuck with this design, there are other Thor products that use the internal rails so its not an issue of technology or copyrights - I think the weight savings and simplicity is the biggest reason - as well as keeping costs down.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Yea...sure I believe you!








If you guys 'like' the extra work (to manually pull out the giant queen slide)...why are you all putting in electric tongue jacks! I know you are secretly using that as a POWER QUEEN SLIDE! Sure...you just unlock the queen slide, drop in the poles, and wind that tongue jack all the way up until the thing slides out on it's own! You're not fooling me, no sir.

Uh huh. I got you. "Hey, let's lessen the extreme load of walking all that way up to the storage area to retreive the support poles...and mod the bumper to carry them!"

I've got all you "go getters" figured out. It's all good.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

I am with everyone, keep the rails, one less thing to break.

A little worried about Jollyman though, I think he is figuring you guys out now with those electric jacks!


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

Hey Jolly







, ..... time to switch to decaf ???


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Keep the rails 2 min setup (if that)
you're done than relax and drink a cold one and sit back

willie


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

What Queen slide out, I prefer my King slide out!!!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

HootBob said:


> I like having the rail
> I don't mind taking the little extra time to set it up
> Besides it gives me another place to hang some towels
> 
> ...


And the way your son goes through them, you need all the towels you can.









Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> There are some slick systems out there with cables and motors but I like the simple rail system of the outback. If the cable system could be made bullet proof and not need a motor drive it could be an interesting modification.
> [snapback]110264[/snapback]​


I like the simple K.I.S.S. method. It is easy to do and also if it hits anything you forgot, you feel it and no damage done. Keep the cost down.

John


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Jolly, that was good.

Besides, I think only one Outbacker sufferred a self inflicted consussion so far. He's been quite on this matter today.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Keep the rails. Much more support for my 265 pound frame. Add the kids and DW when we're attacking each other and we'd all be dumped on the ground if cables were holding us up.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I already have an automatic slide on my Outback. Two in fact - they're called teenagers!

Keep it simple, less to repair.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I agree with everyone else. I had problems, initially, with installing the bars, until I discovered the "L" on one, like everybody was talking about. I have neck/back problems, but I can get the bars in place, I pull it out about a foot, to make sure the wheels are in the tracks good, then I go in and push it the rest of the way, securing the inside lock. No problemo!! sunny 
Darlene action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OK, I'll be the devils advocate here...

I think a power slide on the rear bed would be cool. I have no problem with the setup as it is, but that would be a nice upgrade.

As far as it being 'one more thing to break', hey, I (as many of us do) already have a power slide on the side. 'One more thing to break' has never been a concern there, so what's the difference?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

sgalady said:


> I agree with everyone else. I had problems, initially, with installing the bars, until I discovered the "L" on one, like everybody was talking about. I[snapback]110483[/snapback]​


There's an L on one of the bars?


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

campmg said:


> sgalady said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with everyone else.Â I had problems, initially, with installing the bars, until I discovered the "L" on one, like everybody was talking about.Â I[snapback]110483[/snapback]​
> ...


Ditto.


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

Real men like to "pull out the slide" and "supermen" like to pull out the slide without opening a window or door.

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

The the stuff they add to make it fancy....the more stuff you have to repair.

Keep is simple...that's my motto.


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

I agree with HootBob! This is the best place to hang towels, bathing suits, etc...Without the rails, I'd never get anything dry!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

BigBadBrain said:


> I already have an automatic slide on my Outback. Two in fact - they're called teenagers!
> 
> Keep it simple, less to repair.
> [snapback]110448[/snapback]​


But they are EXPENSIVE!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

My eight year old used to be great for this... and he dosen't eat much yet.









Then came the axle flip. Now he can't even reach the handles!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> My eight year old used to be great for this... and he dosen't eat much yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Time to get that boy a step ladder...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nah... I've just been hanging him by his thumbs for a couple of ours each evening out in the garage. I figure by fall, he should be stretched out enough that it will not be a problem.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

I think the rear slide works great the way it is. It is a simple design and less likely to break.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Nah... I've just been hanging him by his thumbs for a couple of ours each evening out in the garage. I figure by fall, he should be stretched out enough that it will not be a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice mod Doug...I'll have to give that a shot on my two boys...


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Nah... I've just been hanging him by his thumbs for a couple of ours each evening out in the garage. I figure by fall, he should be stretched out enough that it will not be a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just be careful. I did that with my 15 year-old and he's 6'5" now.


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Nah... I've just been hanging him by his thumbs for a couple of ours each evening out in the garage. I figure by fall, he should be stretched out enough that it will not be a problem.
> ...


Ours too! What's happening with these kids these days?! There were never 6'5" 15 year olds when I was that age!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

mskyoutback said:


> Moosegut said:
> 
> 
> > PDX_Doug said:
> ...


Easy solution......stop feeding them!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

3LEES said:


> Easy solution......stop feeding them!


So that's the trick!
This will save on groceries, too!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

mskyoutback said:


> Moosegut said:
> 
> 
> > PDX_Doug said:
> ...


My 16 year old wears a size 14 1/2 shoe. Now when we go into a shoe store it is not "what shoe do you like?" It is "what do you have in a 14 1/2?" What am I going to do when this boys continues to grow?








Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

prevish gang said:


> My 16 year old wears a size 14 1/2 shoe. Now when we go into a shoe store it is not "what shoe do you like?" It is "what do you have in a 14 1/2?" What am I going to do when this boys continues to grow?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have three letters for you....NBA.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

prevish gang said:


> My 16 year old wears a size 14 1/2 shoe. Now when we go into a shoe store it is not "what shoe do you like?" It is "what do you have in a 14 1/2?" What am I going to do when this boys continues to grow?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It sounds like you are going to have to upgrade to a Raptor like Y-Guys, just for the head room!









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: You might want to avoid the ceiling fan option!


----------



## Liz (Sep 18, 2011)

Has anyone had a problem with the slide not holding your weight? I would also love to know the best modification for supporting the bed while pushed in for storage. While stored at our home, we do not have enough room to slide it out. I would like to be able to sleep on it or have guests use it while it's pushed in. Any ideas?

Thanks,

Liz


----------

